# Trades In Italy



## MorrG (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi, I'm interested in traveling to Italy or Sicily and spending a year or so there working as a tradesman. I would like to know what trades are popular (in demand) in Italy and if British qualifications (NVQ's) will stand over there?

I would love to hear from Plumbers, Plasterers and Painters who have worked in Italy or anyone else with any information about these trades over there


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You are aware that Sicily's unemployment rate is currently about 20%, right? There are a _lot_ of unemployed tradesmen in Sicily.


----------



## MorrG (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello, I wasn't aware that unemployment was so high in Sicily. I was there a few months ago and I saw a lot of work needing to be done so I figured opportunities would be there but I guess the money isn't which is unfortunate.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

If you are of such a mind, you might be able to trade work for room & board.


----------



## MorrG (Mar 24, 2015)

Not a terrible idea but I was hoping to earn a decent wage while out there so I could rent somewhere etc


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Unemployment is much lower in northern Italy; are you determined to go to Sicily?


----------



## MorrG (Mar 24, 2015)

No not at all, I would love to see Venice, Florence, Naples and Rome. In fact there's nowhere else in the world I'd rather go. I spent a couple of weeks in Sicily earlier in the year and I loved it but I think I'd like the north just as much if not more. Where would you recommend?


----------

